# Nothing great - but its a start to my stuff...



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

This is nothing spectacular, but I guess we all start somewhere huh?
Well I have the idea of a layout, just need to get a table built and this setup. Will be a long time till that happens but hoping to eventually do it.

I am also now thinking, what about an elevated track over some of this??? hah... so how about it? How or where would you elevate and drive? I don't want to block the animated buildings that i would eventually get working.



1. First layout post war







2. Lionel 726


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What is the hold up on table construction?

I don't really see enough space for an elevated track. What I mean is, to get it up to a passing height and then back down again without an 8% grade.

Maybe a different track plan will work for that. But, something going up and down on trestle supports just to have it going up and down with no other purpose is something I wouldn't do. That looks too 'toy-like' to me, unless that's the look you are after.

Ideally, the track will follow an earthen grade up, cross over either another track or highway and then follow an earthen grade down again. Save the trestle for mountain gorges.

But, your railroad, your rules.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks good. A lot of nice stuff there! Plenty to work with.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I took it as he meant totally elevated I have mine elevated all the way around like a second level.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> What is the hold up on table construction?
> 
> I don't really see enough space for an elevated track. What I mean is, to get it up to a passing height and then back down again without an 8% grade.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Table hold up is all the work the house needs. I can work on the table but dont get emmersed.

holdup... funeral then root canal and holidays.
Timis freeing up some but im also in MMA 3-4 times a week and my youngest has 3-4 classes a week as well...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Ouch. I sat through two root canals in the Air Force. I don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Ouch. I sat through two root canals in the Air Force. I don't ever want to do that again.


was a jaw and cheek infection as well... just getting over it..


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I took it as he meant totally elevated I have mine elevated all the way around like a second level.


yeah just run a train elevated... but ill add that later. guess need that table.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a few elevated tracks I ran out of space but I wasn’t done yet so I had to go up.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> What is the hold up on table construction?
> 
> .


so picked up everything off the floor..
moved 4x8 platform to basement. was for h/o. figured id expand it. YUCK.. this is loud. I think im going back to the floor!!! and im serious. carpet with pad under on concrete... way quieter...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nice channel you got my sub!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

firescales22 said:


> nice channel you got my sub!


LOL thx


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I have a few elevated tracks I ran out of space but I wasn’t done yet so I had to go up.


HOW DID I MISS THIS!!!!! WOW :appl:

next one to be displayed on ...
Train Hoarding.... :smilie_auslachen:

just messin... 

wow my wife would kill me!!!!! :goofball:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cousin Eddie said:


> I have a few elevated tracks I ran out of space but I wasn’t done yet so I had to go up.


There's so much parked on the tracks that you can't run trains!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's why I ended up building a yard. 

I had no yard in my original track plan because I didn't think I would need one. I thought wrong.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> That's why I ended up building a yard.
> 
> I had no yard in my original track plan because I didn't think I would need one. I thought wrong.


pics or it aint so!!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few elevated tracks I ran out of space but I wasn’t done yet so I had to go up.
> ...


 there are 8 trains that run at once in loops. Two of the loops have passing loops and one has two loops and three sidings. I can run 7 and still do some switching at the same time. That being said I absolutely hate that layout!!! I thought I wanted a bunch of trains running in loops but then realized I didn’t really! I made every layout mistake you could possibly make!! They say you learn from your mistakes if that were true I would be a rocket scientist by now!! I haven’t been in that room in well over a year now!! I really don’t like what I’ve done to it!! That was my first layout and I’m my mind it was going to be a great looking super realistic wonder!! But I quickly realized that like most artsy things I have less than zero talent and ability! I have to buy prebuilt stuff and can’t do the landscape stuff I want so it’s in limbo now just sits there!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Riggzie said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few elevated tracks I ran out of space but I wasn’t done yet so I had to go up.
> ...


 Lol that’s only one layout I have more here is my n scale! There are more locos and rolling stock that are not on there oh and there is a wall of stuff not on the O scale also lol! She hasn’t killed me yet! She loves haggling with sellers at shows more than I do lol.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Lol that’s only one layout I have more here is my n scale! There are more locos and rolling stock that are not on there oh and there is a wall of stuff not on the O scale also lol! She hasn’t killed me yet! She loves haggling with sellers at shows more than I do lol.



WOW!!!!
that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Ok GRJ if this works this is a video of the 8 trains running at once https://youtu.be/vPrTXfdUHw4


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Ok GRJ if this works this is a video of the 8 trains running at once https://youtu.be/vPrTXfdUHw4


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just copy the whole link from YouTube and paste it here should show as mine did.

Very nice, I like. :smilie_daumenpos:

Turn on the Ferris wheel next time.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Just copy the whole link from YouTube and paste it here should show as mine did.
> 
> Very nice, I like.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I realized I forgot to turn it on after I was done.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks pretty great to me! You're doing it right if you're having fun!:appl:


----------

